# Problem bei selbsterstellten Spiel.



## bigfoot (22. Jun 2008)

Hi, ich habe ein dringendes Problem bei meinem selbsterstellten Spiel. 

U.a. kann man dort neue Autos, Häuser, Gärten und Grundstücke kaufen, leider habe ich dort einen Bug drinnen und ich finde den Fehler nicht. Wenn man das erste mal auf  z.B. Autos klickt und diese kauft, dann wird noch der richtige Betrag vom Einkommen abgezogen. Sobald man allerdings einen zweiten Gegenstand kauft (in diesem Fall KEIN Auto), dann wird der doppelte Preis abgezogen, machmal aber auch das 3- oder 4-Fache. ich verstehe allerdings nicht warum.

kann mir jemand helfen???
Hier der Quellcode.
danke schon mal im Voraus
bigfoot



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.*;


class Jobspiel extends Frame
{
	//Variablen:
	
	int VrWahlGehalt,VrGehalt,VrStufe=0,VrJobzahl,VrBenAbschluss;
	int VrKosten, VrKosten2,Geld=500000, FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
	int VrGrundstück=0, VrGarten=0, VrHaus=0, VrAuto=0;
	int VrAutoVerkauf=0, VrGartenVerkauf=0, VrHausVerkauf=0, VrGrundstückVerkauf=0;
	
	//Fürs Layout:
	JLabel Überschrift = new JLabel("Auto");
	JLabel AktuellesAuto = new JLabel("Aktuelles Auto:");
	JLabel Sterne = new JLabel("Sterne:");
	JLabel Beschreibung = new JLabel("Beschreibung:");
	JLabel NeuesAutoKaufen = new JLabel("Neues Auto kaufen:");
	JLabel Kosten = new JLabel("Kosten:");
	JLabel Sterne2 = new JLabel("Sterne:");
	JLabel Einkommen = new JLabel("Einkommen:");
	JLabel Einkommen2 = new JLabel("Derzeitiges Einkommen:");

	Button LinkAuto = new Button("Auto");
	Button LinkHaus = new Button("Haus");
	Button LinkGarten = new Button("Garten");
	Button LinkGrundstueck = new Button("Grundstück");
	Button BtVerkaufen = new Button("Verkaufen");
	Button Kaufen = new Button("Kaufen");
Button JetztgehtsLos = new Button(„Jetzt geht’s los“);	
	
	TextField TxtGegenstand = new TextField();
	TextField TxtSterne = new TextField();
	TextField LabBeschreibung = new TextField();
	TextField TxtVerkaufspreis = new TextField();
	TextField TxtSterne2 = new TextField("");
	TextField TxtKosten = new TextField("");
	TextField Beschreibung2 = new TextField("");
	TextField TxtGeldmangel = new TextField("Ihnen fehlen noch" +""+FehlGeld + " Euro!");

	JComboBox CbxKaufHaus = new JComboBox();
	JComboBox CbxKaufGarten = new JComboBox();
	JComboBox CbxKaufGrundstück = new JComboBox();
	JComboBox CbxKaufAuto = new JComboBox();
		
	Color c = new Color(50, 255, 205);
	Jobspiel()
	 {
		 setLayout(null);
		 setSize(800,720);
		 setBackground(c); 
		 
	 //Textfields bestimmen:
		 TxtGegenstand.setBounds(175,120, 225, 40);
		 TxtSterne.setBounds(175,180, 225, 40);
		 LabBeschreibung.setBounds(175,240, 225, 40);
		 TxtVerkaufspreis.setBounds(240,300, 160, 40);
		 TxtSterne2.setBounds(280,450, 120, 40);
		 TxtKosten.setBounds(460,450, 120, 40);
		 Beschreibung2.setBounds(50,510, 700, 30);
		 TxtGeldmangel.setBounds(50,560, 700, 30);
		 CbxKaufHaus.setBounds(50,450, 180, 40);
		 CbxKaufGarten.setBounds(50,450, 180, 40);
		 CbxKaufGrundstück.setBounds(50,450, 180, 40);
		 CbxKaufAuto.setBounds(50,450, 180, 40);
		 
	//Label bestimmen:
		 Überschrift.setBounds(390,10, 300, 50);
		 AktuellesAuto.setBounds(50,120, 100, 40);
		 Sterne.setBounds(50,180, 100, 40);
		 Beschreibung.setBounds(50,240, 100, 40);
		 NeuesAutoKaufen.setBounds(380,365, 520, 25);
		 Einkommen2.setBounds(50,350, 160, 30);
		 Kosten.setBounds(460,410, 120, 20);
		 Sterne2.setBounds(280,410, 120, 20);
		 
	//Button bestimmen:
		 LinkAuto.setBounds(675,70, 100, 20);
		 LinkHaus.setBounds(300,70, 100, 20);
		 LinkGarten.setBounds(425,70, 100, 20);
		 LinkGrundstueck.setBounds(550,70, 100, 20);
         BtVerkaufen.setBounds(50,300, 100, 20);
		 Kaufen.setBounds(630,450, 120, 40);
JetztgehtsLos.setBounds (200,200, 50,50);
		 		 
		 add(JetztgehtsLos);
		 setVisible(true);
		 setResizable(false);
		 
		 JetztgehtsLos.setVisible(true);
		 
		 //visuelle-Listener
		 LinkHaus.addActionListener(new LinkHausListener());
		 LinkGarten.addActionListener(new LinkGartenListener());
		 LinkAuto.addActionListener(new LinkAutoListener());
		 LinkGrundstueck.addActionListener(new LinkGrundstueckListener());
		 
		 JetztgehtsLos.addActionListener(new LosListener());
		 
		 LinkHaus.addActionListener(new StdVerkaufEinListener());
		 LinkGarten.addActionListener(new StdVerkaufEinListener());
		 LinkGrundstueck.addActionListener(new StdVerkaufEinListener());
		 LinkAuto.addActionListener(new StdVerkaufEinListener());
 

		 //Ereignis-Listener
		 LinkAuto.addActionListener(new TextLeerListener());
		 LinkHaus.addActionListener(new TextLeerListener());
		 LinkGarten.addActionListener(new TextLeerListener());
		 LinkGrundstueck.addActionListener(new TextLeerListener());
		 		 
		 CbxKaufHaus.addActionListener(new MarkListener());
		 CbxKaufAuto.addActionListener(new MarkListener());
		 CbxKaufGrundstück.addActionListener(new MarkListener());
		 CbxKaufGarten.addActionListener(new MarkListener());
		 Kaufen.addActionListener(new KaufenListener());
		 Kaufen.addActionListener(new TextLeerListener());
		 BtVerkaufen.addActionListener(new VerkaufenListener());
		 BtVerkaufen.addActionListener(new TextLeerListener());
		  }
	
		class LinkGartenListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
			
			LinkGarten.setVisible(false);
			LinkHaus.setVisible(true);
			LinkGrundstueck.setVisible(true);
			LinkAuto.setVisible(true);
			
			remove(CbxKaufHaus);
			add(CbxKaufGarten);
			remove(CbxKaufGrundstück);
			remove(CbxKaufAuto);
		    CbxKaufGarten.setVisible(true);
			CbxKaufAuto.setVisible(false);
			CbxKaufHaus.setVisible(false);
			CbxKaufGrundstück.setVisible(false);
			add(Kaufen);
						
			setTitle("Gärten:");
			NeuesAutoKaufen.setText("Neuen Garten kaufen");
			AktuellesAuto.setText("Aktueller Garten:");
			Überschrift.setText("Gärten");
					}
		
	}
	
	class LinkHausListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
		
			LinkGarten.setVisible(true);
			LinkHaus.setVisible(false);
			LinkGrundstueck.setVisible(true);
			LinkAuto.setVisible(true);
			
			add(CbxKaufHaus);
			remove(CbxKaufGarten);
			remove(CbxKaufGrundstück);
			remove(CbxKaufAuto);
			add(Kaufen);
			CbxKaufGarten.setVisible(false);
			CbxKaufAuto.setVisible(false);
			CbxKaufHaus.setVisible(true);
			CbxKaufGrundstück.setVisible(false);
						
			setTitle("Häuser:");
			NeuesAutoKaufen.setText("Neue Häuser kaufen");
			Überschrift.setText("Häuser");
			AktuellesAuto.setText("Aktuelles Haus:");
					}
		
	}
	
	class LinkAutoListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
			
			LinkGarten.setVisible(true);
			LinkHaus.setVisible(true);
			LinkGrundstueck.setVisible(true);
			LinkAuto.setVisible(false);
			
			remove(CbxKaufHaus);
			remove(CbxKaufGarten);
			remove(CbxKaufGrundstück);
			add(CbxKaufAuto);
			add(Kaufen);
			CbxKaufGarten.setVisible(false);
			CbxKaufAuto.setVisible(true);
			CbxKaufHaus.setVisible(false);
			CbxKaufGrundstück.setVisible(false);
						
			setTitle("Autos:");
			NeuesAutoKaufen.setText("Neues Auto kaufen");
			Überschrift.setText("Autos");
			AktuellesAuto.setText("Aktuelles Auto:");
					}
		
	}
	
	class LinkGrundstueckListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
			
			LinkGarten.setVisible(true);
			LinkHaus.setVisible(true);
			LinkGrundstueck.setVisible(false);
			LinkAuto.setVisible(true);
			
			remove(CbxKaufHaus);
			remove(CbxKaufGarten);
			add(CbxKaufGrundstück);
			remove(CbxKaufAuto);
			
			CbxKaufGarten.setVisible(false);
			CbxKaufAuto.setVisible(false);
			CbxKaufHaus.setVisible(false);
			CbxKaufGrundstück.setVisible(true);
			TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
				
			setTitle("Grundstücke:");
			NeuesAutoKaufen.setText("Neues Grundstück kaufen");
			Überschrift.setText("Grundstücke");
			AktuellesAuto.setText("Akt. Grundstück:");
					}
		
	}
	
	
	class LosListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
			
			LinkGarten.setVisible(true);
			LinkHaus.setVisible(true);
			LinkGrundstueck.setVisible(true);
			LinkAuto.setVisible(true);
			
			add(LinkAuto); add(LinkHaus);
			add(LinkGarten); add(LinkGrundstueck);
			add(LinkJobs); add(BtNaechstesJahr);
			 
			
			
				CbxKaufHaus.addItem("Bitte Haus auswählen!");
				CbxKaufHaus.addItem("Zelt");
				CbxKaufHaus.addItem("Plattenbau");
				CbxKaufHaus.addItem("Hütte");
				CbxKaufHaus.addItem("Einfamilienhaus");
				CbxKaufHaus.addItem("Penthouse");
				CbxKaufHaus.addItem("Villa");
				CbxKaufGrundstück.addItem("Bitte Grundstück auswählen!");
				CbxKaufGrundstück.addItem("Ghetto");
				CbxKaufGrundstück.addItem("Arbeiterviertel");
				CbxKaufGrundstück.addItem("Wohnsiedlung");
				CbxKaufGrundstück.addItem("Dorf");
				CbxKaufGrundstück.addItem("Wald");
				CbxKaufGrundstück.addItem("See");
				CbxKaufGarten.addItem("Bitte Garten auswählen!");
				CbxKaufGarten.addItem("Wiese");
				CbxKaufGarten.addItem("Schrebergarten");
				CbxKaufGarten.addItem("Blumengarten");
				CbxKaufGarten.addItem("Garten mit Gartenteich");
				CbxKaufGarten.addItem("Japanischer Garten");
				CbxKaufGarten.addItem("Schlossgarten");
				CbxKaufAuto.addItem("Bitte Auto auswählen!");
				CbxKaufAuto.addItem("Trabbi");
				CbxKaufAuto.addItem("Gebrauchtwagen");
				CbxKaufAuto.addItem("kl. Neuwagen");
				CbxKaufAuto.addItem("Familienauto");
				CbxKaufAuto.addItem("getunte Karre");
				CbxKaufAuto.addItem("High-Tech-Schlitten");
				
				JetztgehtsLos.setVisible(false);
			 
			  //Anfangstexte in TextFeldern
			 TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
			 TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
			 
					}
		
	}
	
	class StdVerkaufEinListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
						
			add(AktuellesAuto); add(Sterne);
			add(Beschreibung); add(NeuesAutoKaufen);
			add(Kosten); add(Sterne2);
			add(BtVerkaufen); add(TxtGegenstand);
			add(Kaufen); add(TxtEinkommen2);
			add(TxtSterne); add(LabBeschreibung);
			add(TxtVerkaufspreis); add(TxtSterne2);
			add(TxtKosten); add(Beschreibung2);
			add(TxtGeldmangel); add(CbxKaufHaus);
			add(CbxKaufGarten); add(CbxKaufGrundstück);
			add(CbxKaufAuto); add(Einkommen2);
			Kaufen.setVisible(false);
			TxtEinkommen2.setVisible(true);
			TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
			}
		
	}	
	
	
	/* Methoden, .... das Visuelle ist vorbei, jetzt kommt 
	 * die richtige Programmierung!!
	 * 
	 */
	
	
	class VerkaufenListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
			
			if ( Überschrift.getText().equals( "Häuser" ) ) {
				Geld = Geld + VrHausVerkauf;
				TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("");
					VrHausVerkauf=0;
					CbxKaufAuto.removeItem("Zelt");
							}
			if ( Überschrift.getText().equals( "Gärten" ) ) {
			Geld = Geld + VrGartenVerkauf;
			TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("");
				VrGartenVerkauf=0;
				CbxKaufAuto.removeItem("Wiese");
						}
			if ( Überschrift.getText().equals( "Grundstücke" ) ) {
			Geld = Geld + VrGrundstückVerkauf;
			TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("");
			VrGrundstückVerkauf=0;
			CbxKaufAuto.removeItem("Ghetto");}	
							
			if ( Überschrift.getText().equals( "Autos" ) ) {
			Geld = Geld + VrAutoVerkauf;
			TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("");
			VrAutoVerkauf=0;
			CbxKaufAuto.removeItem("Trabbi");
						}
	}
		}
	
	
	class TextLeerListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
		TxtSterne2.setText(" ");
		Beschreibung2.setText(" ");
		TxtKosten.setText(" ");
		
		if (Überschrift.getText().equals( "Grundstücke" ) ) {
		if (VrGrundstück == 0) {
	        TxtGegenstand.setText("Ghetto");
	        TxtSterne.setText("0");
	        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
	        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
	        LabBeschreibung.setText("Sie müssen anfangs wirklich zurückstecken. Sie wohnen im Ghetto, denn nur dort sind die Grundstückspreise niedrig.");}
	 if (VrGrundstück == 1) {
		 TxtGegenstand.setText("Arbeiterviertel");   
		 TxtSterne.setText("1");
	        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
	        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
	        LabBeschreibung.setText("Sie haben es geschafft aus dem Ghetto zu fliehen und sind in eine Arbeitergegend gezogen. Ist zwar nicht die schönste, aber trotzdem ist es hier nobler als davor.");}
	  if (VrGrundstück == 2) {
		  TxtGegenstand.setText("Wohnsiedlung");  
		  TxtSterne.setText("2");
            TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
	        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
            LabBeschreibung.setText("Sie sind raus aus dem Arbeiterviertel und haben in der Vorstadt ein mittelständisches Grundstück gefunden. Dieses ist nicht das nobelste, aber man kann dort gut leben.");}
      if (VrGrundstück == 3) {
    	  TxtGegenstand.setText("Dorf");  
    	  TxtSterne.setText("3");
            TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
	        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
            LabBeschreibung.setText("Sie sind jetzt aufs Dorf gezogen, weil es dort schön ruhig ist und Sie fern ab von jedem Chaos und Stau sind. Es ist dort schön grün und nicht alles ist asphaltiert.");}
      if (VrGrundstück == 4) {
    	  TxtGegenstand.setText("Wald");  
    	  TxtSterne.setText("4");
            TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
	        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
            LabBeschreibung.setText("Ein Grundstück mitten im Wald. Keiner kann Sie mehr stören und den ganzen Tag können Sie sich entspannen.");}
       if (VrGrundstück == 5) {
    	   TxtGegenstand.setText("See"); 
    	   TxtSterne.setText("5");
            TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
	        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
            LabBeschreibung.setText("Endlich haben Sie es geschafft: Sie haben ein Grundstück mit Blick auf einen See. Dort können Sie außerdem fast alles machen, was Sie wollen. ");
           }}
		
       //Text Gärten
	if ( Überschrift.getText().equals( "Gärten" ) ) {
	    if (VrGarten == 0) {
	    	TxtGegenstand.setText("Wiese");	
	    	TxtSterne.setText("0");
               TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
		        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
               LabBeschreibung.setText("");}
	if (VrGarten == 1) {
		TxtGegenstand.setText("Schrebergarten");      
		TxtSterne.setText("1");
        LabBeschreibung.setText("");
        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");}
  if (VrGarten == 2) {
	  TxtGegenstand.setText("Blumengarten");  
	  TxtSterne.setText("2");
        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
        LabBeschreibung.setText("");}
  if (VrGarten == 3) {
	  TxtGegenstand.setText("Garten mit Gartenteich");
	  TxtSterne.setText("3");
        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
        LabBeschreibung.setText("");}
  if (VrGarten == 4) {
	  TxtGegenstand.setText("Japanischer Garten");  
	  TxtSterne.setText("4");
        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
        LabBeschreibung.setText("");}
   if (VrGarten == 5) {
	   TxtGegenstand.setText("S");
	   TxtSterne.setText("5");
        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
        LabBeschreibung.setText("");
	}}
   
		//Text Häuser
	if ( Überschrift.getText().equals( "Häuser" ) ) {
	    if (VrHaus == 0) {
	    	TxtGegenstand.setText("Zelt");
	    	TxtSterne.setText("0");
	        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
	        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
               LabBeschreibung.setText("");}
	if (VrHaus == 1) {
		TxtGegenstand.setText("Plattenbau");
		TxtSterne.setText("1");
        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
               LabBeschreibung.setText("");}
  if (VrHaus == 2) {
	  TxtGegenstand.setText("Hütte");
	  TxtSterne.setText("2");
        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
        LabBeschreibung.setText("");}
  if (VrHaus == 3) {
	  TxtGegenstand.setText("Einfamilienhaus");
	  TxtSterne.setText("3");
        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
        LabBeschreibung.setText("");}
  if (VrHaus == 5) {
	  TxtGegenstand.setText("Penthouse");
	  TxtSterne.setText("4");
        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
        LabBeschreibung.setText("");}
   if (VrHaus == 5) {
	   TxtGegenstand.setText("Villa");
	   TxtSterne.setText("5");
        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
        LabBeschreibung.setText("");
	}}
	//Text Autos
	if ( Überschrift.getText().equals( "Autos" ) ) {
		if (VrAuto == 0) {
			TxtGegenstand.setText("Trabbi");
	    	   TxtSterne.setText("0");
		        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
		        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
               LabBeschreibung.setText("Es ist noch nicht viel Geld da und das einzige, was Sie sich leisten können, ist der DDR-Trabbi von ihren Eltern.");}
	if (VrAuto == 1) {
		TxtGegenstand.setText("Gebrauchtwagen");
    	   TxtSterne.setText("1");
	        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
	        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
               LabBeschreibung.setText("Ihr erstes Geld ist verdient und deswegen kaufen Sie sich beim Gebrauchtwagenhändler diesen alten Fiat.");}
  if (VrAuto == 2) {
	  TxtGegenstand.setText("kleiner Neuwagen");
	   TxtSterne.setText("2");
		TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
        LabBeschreibung.setText("Endlich ein Neuwagen. Ist zwar noch kein großer VW, aber immerhin etwas, womit man angeben kann.");}
  if (VrAuto == 3) {
	  TxtGegenstand.setText("Familienauto");
	   TxtSterne.setText("3");
        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
        LabBeschreibung.setText("Sie haben eine eigene Familie und brauchen deswegen einen größeren Wagen. Also kaufen Sie sich einen eigenen Citroen.");}
     if (VrAuto == 4) {
   	TxtGegenstand.setText("getunte Karre");
	   TxtSterne.setText("4");
        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
        LabBeschreibung.setText("Sie haben viel Geld und kaufen sich einen voll getunten BMW. Ab jetzt wird es sicher neidische Blicke geben.");}
   if (VrAuto == 5) {
	   TxtGegenstand.setText("High-Tech-Schlitten");
	   TxtSterne.setText("5");
        TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro");
        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro");
        LabBeschreibung.setText("Sie gehören zur oberen Elite, deswegen der Lamborghini. Sie können stolz sein, mit ihrem Wagen eine Ausnahme zu sein.");
           }}
							}
		
	}	
	
	class MarkListener implements ActionListener{

		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			
			//Text Grundstücke
			Kaufen.setVisible(true);
			if ( Überschrift.getText().equals( "Grundstücke" ) ) {
				if ( CbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Bitte Grundstück auswählen!" ) ) {
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = 1000-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
						TxtSterne2.setText("");
				        TxtKosten.setText("");
				        Beschreibung2.setText("");
					}
				if ( CbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Ghetto" ) ) {
					VrKosten = 1000;
					if(Geld< VrKosten){
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
						TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
					}
					else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
					TxtSterne2.setText("0");
			        TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
			        Beschreibung2.setText("Sie müssen anfangs wirklich zurückstecken. Sie wohnen im Ghetto, denn nur dort sind die Grundstückspreise niedrig.");}
			 if ( CbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Arbeiterviertel" ) ) {
				 VrKosten = 15000;
				 if(Geld< VrKosten){
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
						TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
					}
				 else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
					TxtSterne2.setText("1");
			        TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
			        Beschreibung2.setText("Endlich raus aus dem Ghetto und rein in die Arbeitergegend. Ist zwar nicht die schönste, aber trotzdem ist es nobler als davor.");}
			  if ( CbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Wohnsiedlung" ) ) {
		            VrKosten = 25000;
				  if(Geld< VrKosten){
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
						TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
					}
				  else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
					TxtSterne2.setText("2");
		            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
		            Beschreibung2.setText("Sie sind raus aus dem Arbeiterviertel und haben in der Vorstadt ein mittelständisches Grundstück gefunden. Dieses ist nicht das nobelste, aber man kann dort gut leben.");}
		      if ( CbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Dorf" ) ) {
		            VrKosten = 70000;
		    	  if(Geld< VrKosten){
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
						TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
					}  
		    	  else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
		    	  TxtSterne2.setText("3");
		            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
		            Beschreibung2.setText("Sie sind jetzt aufs Dorf gezogen, weil es dort schön ruhig ist und Sie fern ab von jedem Chaos und Stau sind. Es ist dort schön grün und nicht alles ist asphaltiert.");}
		      if ( CbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Wald" ) ) {        
		            VrKosten = 100000;  
		    	  if(Geld< VrKosten){
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
						TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
					}
		            else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
		            TxtSterne2.setText("4");
		            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
		            Beschreibung2.setText("Ein Grundstück mitten im Wald. Keiner kann Sie mehr stören und den ganzen Tag können Sie sich entspannen.");}
		       if ( CbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "See" ) ) {    
		            VrKosten = 150000;
		    	   if(Geld< VrKosten){
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
						TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
					}
		    	   else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
		    	   TxtSterne2.setText("5");
		            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
		            Beschreibung2.setText("Endlich haben Sie es geschafft: Sie haben ein Grundstück mit Blick auf einen See. Dort können Sie außerdem fast alles machen, was Sie wollen. ");
		            
		       }
			}
	               
		       //Text Gärten
			if (Überschrift.getText().equals( "Gärten" ) ) {
				Kaufen.setVisible(true); 
				if ( CbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Bitte Garten auswählen!" ) ) {
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = 5000-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
						TxtSterne2.setText("");
				        TxtKosten.setText("");
				        Beschreibung2.setText("");
					}
				if ( CbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Wiese" ) ) {
			        VrKosten = 5000;
					if(Geld< VrKosten){
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
						TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
					}
					else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
					TxtSterne2.setText("0");
			        TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
			        Beschreibung2.setText("Sie müssen anfangs wirklich zurückstecken. Sie wohnen im Ghetto, denn nur dort sind die Grundstückspreise niedrig.");}
			 if ( CbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Schrebergarten" ) ) {
			      VrKosten = 10000;
				 if(Geld< VrKosten){
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
						TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
					}
				 else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
					TxtSterne2.setText("1");
			        TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
			        Beschreibung2.setText("Sie haben es geschafft aus dem Ghetto zu fliehen und sind in eine Arbeitergegend gezogen. Ist zwar nicht die schönste, aber trotzdem ist es hier nobler als davor.");}
			  if ( CbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Blumengarten" ) ) {
		            VrKosten = 25000;
				  if(Geld< VrKosten){
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
						TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
					}
				  else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
					TxtSterne2.setText("2");
		            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
		            Beschreibung2.setText("Sie sind raus aus dem Arbeiterviertel und haben in der Vorstadt ein mittelständisches Grundstück gefunden. Dieses ist nicht das nobelste, aber man kann dort gut leben.");}
		      if ( CbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Garten mit Gartenteich" ) ) {
		            VrKosten = 45000;
		    	  if(Geld< VrKosten){
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
						TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
					}  
		    	  else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
		    	  TxtSterne2.setText("3");
		            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
		            Beschreibung2.setText("Sie sind jetzt aufs Dorf gezogen, weil es dort schön ruhig ist und Sie fern ab von jedem Chaos und Stau sind. Es ist dort schön grün und nicht alles ist asphaltiert.");}
		      if ( CbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Japanischer Garten" ) ) {        
		            VrKosten = 75000;
		    	  if(Geld< VrKosten){
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
						TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
					}
		            else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
		            TxtSterne2.setText("4");
		            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
		            Beschreibung2.setText("Ein Grundstück mitten im Wald. Keiner kann Sie mehr stören und den ganzen Tag können Sie sich entspannen.");}
		       if ( CbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Schlossgarten" ) ) {    
		            VrKosten = 100000;
		    	   if(Geld< VrKosten){
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
						TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
					}
		    	   else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
		    	   TxtSterne2.setText("5");
		            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
		            Beschreibung2.setText("Endlich haben Sie es geschafft: Sie haben ein Grundstück mit Blick auf einen See. Dort können Sie außerdem fast alles machen, was Sie wollen. ");
			}
		      }
				//Text Häuser
			if ( Überschrift.getText().equals( "Häuser" ) ) {
				if ( CbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Bitte Haus auswählen!" ) ) {
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = 1000-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
						TxtSterne2.setText("");
				        TxtKosten.setText("");
				        Beschreibung2.setText("");
					}
				Kaufen.setVisible(true);
				   if ( CbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Zelt" ) ) {
			            VrKosten = 1000;
					   if(Geld< VrKosten){
							Kaufen.setVisible(false);
							FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
							TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
							TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
						}
			    	   else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
			    	   TxtSterne2.setText("0");
			            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
		               Beschreibung2.setText("Für ein Haus haben Sie kein Geld. Deswegen nehmen Sie die billigere Variante:  Ein altes Zelt von ihren Großeltern.");}
			if ( CbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Plattenbau" ) ) {
	            VrKosten = 5000;
				if(Geld< VrKosten){
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
					TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
					TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
				}
	    	   else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
	    	   TxtSterne2.setText("1");
	            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
		               Beschreibung2.setText("Ein Plattenbau ist im Gegensatz zum Zelt auch gegen Wind & Wetter resistent und hat außerdem mehr Platz.");}
		  if ( CbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Hütte" ) ) {
	            VrKosten = 15000;
			  if(Geld< VrKosten){
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
					TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
					TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
				}
	    	   else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
	    	   TxtSterne2.setText("2");
	            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
		        Beschreibung2.setText("Jetzt haben Sie mehr Geld, müssen keine bröckelnden Betonmauern mehr ansehen und Sie die Bergruhe richtig genießen.");}
		  if ( CbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Einfamilienhaus" ) ) {
	            VrKosten = 42500;
			  if(Geld< VrKosten){
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
					TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
					TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
				}
	    	   else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
	    	   TxtSterne2.setText("3");
	            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
		        Beschreibung2.setText("Sie leben in einem richtigen Haus der Mittelschicht. Nun gehören Sie nicht mehr zur Minderheit in der Nachbarschaft.");}
		  if ( CbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Penthouse" ) ) {
	            VrKosten = 87500;
			  if(Geld< VrKosten){
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
					TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
					TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
				}
	    	   else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
	    	   TxtSterne2.setText("4");
	            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
		        Beschreibung2.setText("Sie haben es geschafft, in die Liga der Reichen zu kommen. Jetzt besitzen Sie eine Villa, auf die sie stolz sein können.");}
		   if ( CbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Villa" ) ) {
	            VrKosten = 167500;
			   if(Geld< VrKosten){
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
					TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
					TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
				}
	    	   else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
	    	   TxtSterne2.setText("5");
	            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
		        Beschreibung2.setText("Nur die reichsten der Reichen können sich Paläste leisten. Es gibt unendlich viel Platz und Sie leben in etwas ganz besonderem.");}
		  }
			
			//Text Autos
			if ( Überschrift.getText().equals( "Autos" ) ) {
				if ( CbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Bitte Auto auswählen!" ) ) {
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = 2500-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
						TxtSterne2.setText("");
				        TxtKosten.setText("");
				        Beschreibung2.setText("");
					}
				Kaufen.setVisible(true);
				if ( CbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "Trabbi" ) ) {
		            VrKosten = 2500;
					if(Geld< VrKosten){
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
						TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
						TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
					}
		    	   else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
		    	   TxtSterne2.setText("0");
		            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
						Beschreibung2.setText("Es ist noch nicht viel Geld da und das einzige, was Sie sich leisten können, ist der DDR-Trabbi von ihren Eltern.");}
	    	if ( CbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "Gebrauchtwagen" ) ) {
	            VrKosten = 5000;
	    		if(Geld< VrKosten){
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
					TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
					TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
				}
	    	   else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
	    	   TxtSterne2.setText("1");
	            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
		               Beschreibung2.setText("Ihr erstes Geld ist verdient und deswegen kaufen Sie sich beim Gebrauchtwagenhändler diesen alten Fiat.");}
		  if ( CbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "kl. Neuwagen" ) ) {
	            VrKosten = 15000;
			  if(Geld< VrKosten){
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
					TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
					TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
				}
	    	   else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
	    	   TxtSterne2.setText("2");
	            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
	            Beschreibung2.setText("Endlich ein Neuwagen. Ist zwar noch kein großer VW, aber immerhin etwas, womit man angeben kann.");}
	      if ( CbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "Familienauto" ) ) {
	            VrKosten = 25000;
	    	  if(Geld< VrKosten){
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
					TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
					TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
				}
	    	   else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
	    	   TxtSterne2.setText("3");
	            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
	            Beschreibung2.setText("Sie haben eine eigene Familie und brauchen deswegen einen größeren Wagen. Also kaufen Sie sich einen eigenen Citroen.");}
   	      if ( CbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "getunte Karre" ) ) {
              VrKosten = 40000;
   	    	  if(Geld< VrKosten){
				Kaufen.setVisible(false);
				FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
				TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
				TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
			}
    	   else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
    	   TxtSterne2.setText("4");
            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
	            Beschreibung2.setText("Sie haben viel Geld und kaufen sich einen voll getunten BMW. Ab jetzt wird es sicher neidische Blicke geben.");}
	       if ( CbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "High-Tech-Schlitten" ) ) {
	            VrKosten = 62500;
	    	   if(Geld< VrKosten){
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					FehlGeld = VrKosten-Geld;
					TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(true);
					TxtGeldmangel.setText("Ihnen fehlen noch "+ ""+FehlGeld + " Euro");
				}
	    	   else TxtGeldmangel.setVisible(false);
	    	   TxtSterne2.setText("5");
	            TxtKosten.setText("" +VrKosten + "€");
	            Beschreibung2.setText("Sie gehören zur oberen Elite, deswegen der Lamborghini. Sie können stolz sein, mit ihrem Wagen eine Ausnahme zu sein.");
	          
	       }
					}}
	}	

	 
		                
	 class KaufenListener implements ActionListener{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				
				//Text Grundstücke
					if ( CbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Ghetto" ) ) {
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
						VrGrundstück =0;
						VrGrundstückVerkauf = 0;
						TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrGrundstückVerkauf+ " Euro");}
				 if ( CbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Arbeiterviertel" ) ) {
					 Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
						VrGrundstück =1;
						VrGrundstückVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
						TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrGrundstückVerkauf+ " Euro");}
				  if ( CbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Wohnsiedlung" ) ) {
					  Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
						VrGrundstück =2;
						VrGrundstückVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
						TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrGrundstückVerkauf+ " Euro");}
			      if ( CbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Dorf" ) ) {
			    	  Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
						VrGrundstück =3;
						VrGrundstückVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
						TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrGrundstückVerkauf+ " Euro");}
			      if ( CbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Wald" ) ) {
			    	  Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
						VrGrundstück =4;
						VrGrundstückVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
						TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrGrundstückVerkauf+ " Euro");}
			       if ( CbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "See" ) ) {
			    	   Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
						VrGrundstück =5;
						VrGrundstückVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
						TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrGrundstückVerkauf+ " Euro");}
			            		               
			       //Text Gärten
				    if ( CbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Wiese" ) ) {
				    	Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
						VrGarten =0;
						VrGartenVerkauf = 0;
						TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrGartenVerkauf+ " Euro");}
		    	if ( CbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Schrebergarten" ) ) {
		    		Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
					VrGarten =1;
					VrGartenVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
					TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrGartenVerkauf+ " Euro");}
			  if ( CbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Blumengarten" ) ) {
				  Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
					VrGarten =2;
					VrGartenVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
					TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrGartenVerkauf+ " Euro");}
		      if ( CbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Garten mit Gartenteich" ) ) {
		    	  Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
					VrGrundstück =3;
					VrGartenVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
					TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrGartenVerkauf+ " Euro");}
		      if ( CbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Japanischer Garten" ) ) {
		    	  Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
					VrGarten =4;
					VrGartenVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
					TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrGartenVerkauf+ " Euro");}
		       if ( CbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Schlossgarten" ) ) {
		    	   Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
					VrGrundstück =5;
					VrGartenVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
					TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrGartenVerkauf+ " Euro");}
		       
					//Text Häuser
				    if ( CbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Zelt" ) ) {
				    	Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
						VrHaus =0;
						VrHausVerkauf = 0;
						TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrHausVerkauf+ " Euro");}
		    	if ( CbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Plattenbau" ) ) {
		    		Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
					VrHaus =1;
					VrHausVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
					TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrHausVerkauf+ " Euro");
					CbxKaufHaus.getSelectedObjects();}
			  if ( CbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Hütte" ) ) {
				  Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
					VrHaus =2;
					VrHausVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
					TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrHausVerkauf+ " Euro");}
		      if ( CbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Einfamilienhaus" ) ) {
		    	  Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
					VrHaus =3;
					VrHausVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
					TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrHausVerkauf+ " Euro");}
		      if ( CbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Penthouse" ) ) {
		    	  Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
					VrHaus =4;
					VrHausVerkauf = VrKosten/2;
					TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrHausVerkauf+ " Euro");}
		       if ( CbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Villa" ) ) {
		    	   Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
					VrHaus =5;
					VrHausVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
					TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrHausVerkauf+ " Euro");
					}
		       
				//Text Autos
					if ( CbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "Trabbi" ) ) {
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
						VrAuto =0;
						VrAutoVerkauf = 0;
						TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrAutoVerkauf+ " Euro");}
		    	if ( CbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "Gebrauchtwagen" ) ) {
		    		Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
					VrAuto =1;
					VrAutoVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
					TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrAutoVerkauf+ " Euro");}
			  if ( CbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "kl. Neuwagen" ) ) {
				  Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
					VrAuto =2;
					VrAutoVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
					TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrAutoVerkauf+ " Euro");}
		      if ( CbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "Familienauto" ) ) {
		    	  Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
					VrAuto =3;
					VrAutoVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
					TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrAutoVerkauf+ " Euro");}
	   	      if ( CbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "getunte Karre" ) ) {
	   	    	Kaufen.setVisible(false);
				Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
				VrAuto =4;
				VrAutoVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
				TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrAutoVerkauf+ " Euro");}
		       if ( CbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "High-Tech-Schlitten" ) ) {
		    	   Kaufen.setVisible(false);
					Geld = Geld - VrKosten;
					VrAuto =5;
					VrAutoVerkauf = VrKosten / 2;
					TxtVerkaufspreis.setText("Sie bekommen "+VrAutoVerkauf+ " Euro");}
		               
	
			}
			
				

	 }
```


----------



## Kim Stebel (22. Jun 2008)

Glaubst du im Ernst es liest sich jemand 1024 Zeilen Code durch in denen es so überaus hilfreiche Kommentare gibt wie "//Variablen:"??


----------



## Guest (23. Jun 2008)

nee, muss sich ja niemand ganz durchlesen. hab es nur vollständig hier reinkopiert, damit man sich das problem praktisch anschauen kann.Dass man nur einen Bruchteil von diesem Quelltext benötigt, um die lösung zu finden, das ist schon wahr.... 
Leider habe ich die noch nicht.. deswegen habe ich alles reingeschrieben, in der Hoffnung jemand hat so viel Zeit und findet den Bug..


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jun 2008)

Variablen klein schreiben, keine JComboBox + JLabel und AWT-Programm,

baue in dein Programm Ausgaben ein a la:
System.out.println("führe Aktion x aus");
System.out.println("Geld vorher: "+..);
System.out.println("aktueller Kauf: .., Geld nachher: "+..);

wenn du so nicht alle Geldflüsse nachvollziehen kannst,
dann suche nach weiteren Zugriffen auf die Geld-Variable in deinem Programm


----------



## Quaxli (23. Jun 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nee, muss sich ja niemand ganz durchlesen. hab es nur vollständig hier reinkopiert...



Selbst wenn man sich das kopieren wollte um es mal auszuprobieren: Es fehlt die Klasse mit der main-Methode.


----------



## bigfoot (23. Jun 2008)

OK, ich habe es jetzt STARK zusammengefasst, fast alle Variablen und Objekte rausgehauen, die man hierfür nicht benötigt. Das Problem ist leider immer noch da. Und den Bug finde ich immer noch nicht. Hier noch mal ein SEHR KLEINER TEIL des Codes: 
Ich hoffe, ihr findet den Fehler. 

Anmerkung: cbxKaufXXX sind die Cbxboxes, in denen man die jeweiligen Objekte auswählt.
                   kaufen ist der Button, mit dem man den Gegenstand dann kauft.
                   txtKosten zeigt an, wie teuer der jeweilige Gegenstand ist, den man kaufen will.
                   txtEinkommen2 zeigt das Einkommen an.
Wenn man das erste Mal einen Gegenstand kauft (z.B. ein Auto), dann wird vom Einkommen der richtige Betrag, nämlich vrKosten abgezogen. Sobald man allerdings danach z.B. einen Garten kauft, wird das doppelte abgezogen. Geht man wieder auf einen anderen, wird das 3-Fache abgezogen...
Mit System.out.println(vrKosten); habe ich es auch gerade versucht und er zeigt den korrekten, zum Abziehenden Betrag an. Auf Deutsch: ich habe keine Ahnung, wo der Fehler liegt.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```
...

                                 cbxKaufHaus.addActionListener(new MarkListener());
		 cbxKaufAuto.addActionListener(new MarkListener());
		 cbxKaufGrundstück.addActionListener(new MarkListener());
		 cbxKaufGarten.addActionListener(new MarkListener());
		 kaufen.addActionListener(new KaufenListener());

...

class MarkListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			//Text Grundstücke
			Kaufen.setVisible(true);
			if ( überschrift.getText().equals( "Grundstücke" ) ) {
				if ( cbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Bitte Grundstück auswählen!" ) ) {
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
				    txtKosten.setText("");
					}
				if ( cbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Ghetto" ) ) {
					vrKosten = 1000;
					txtKosten.setText("" +vrKosten + "€");}}
		       //Text Gärten
			if (überschrift.getText().equals( "Gärten" ) ) {
				Kaufen.setVisible(true); 
				if ( cbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Bitte Garten auswählen!" ) ) {
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
				    txtKosten.setText("");
					}
				if ( cbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Wiese" ) ) {
			        vrKosten = 5000;
				}}
				//Text Häuser
			if ( überschrift.getText().equals( "Häuser" ) ) {
				if ( cbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Bitte Haus auswählen!" ) ) {
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
				        txtKosten.setText("");
					}
				Kaufen.setVisible(true);
				   if ( cbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Zelt" ) ) {
			            vrKosten = 1000;
					    txtKosten.setText("" +vrKosten + "€");}}
			//Text Autos
			if ( überschrift.getText().equals( "Autos" ) ) {
				if ( cbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Bitte Auto auswählen!" ) ) {
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
				    txtKosten.setText("");
					}
				Kaufen.setVisible(true);
				if ( cbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "Trabbi" ) ) {
		            vrKosten = 2500;
		            txtKosten.setText("" +vrKosten + "€");}}
			}
	}	
		class KaufenListener implements ActionListener{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				
				 //Text Grundstücke
					if ( cbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Ghetto" ) ) {
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						geld = geld - vrKosten;}
				 		               
			     //Text Gärten
				    if ( cbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Wiese" ) ) {
				    	Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						geld = geld - vrKosten;}
		       	//Text Häuser
				    if ( cbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Zelt" ) ) {
				    	Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						geld = geld - vrKosten;}
		        //Text Autos
					if ( cbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "Trabbi" ) ) {
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						geld = geld - vrKosten;}
					txtKosten.setText(" ");
					txtEinkommen2.setText(""+geld+ " Euro");
		    		}
				 }
```


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jun 2008)

ich habe jetzt dein obiges Programm kopiert, durfte 30x die gleichen Zeilen
> TxtEinkommen.setText(""+Geld+" Euro"); 
>        TxtEinkommen2.setText(""+Geld+ " Euro"); 
auskommentieren (Variablen nicht definiert) und dann lief es doch nicht dolle,
in der GUI konnte man nichts zum Kaufen auswählen nur eingeben oder so,
das ist kein gutes Testprogramm..

---------------

> Mit System.out.println(vrKosten); habe ich es auch gerade versucht und er zeigt den korrekten, zum Abziehenden Betrag an

echt klasse, aber das was ich geschrieben habe hast du nicht gemacht, das geht so:


```
class KaufenListener implements ActionListener{
         public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
             System.out.println("so, jetzt kommt ein Kaufereignis, Konto vorher: "+geld);
             //Text Grundstücke
               if ( cbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Ghetto" ) ) {

                  Kaufen.setVisible(false);
                  geld = geld - vrKosten;
                  System.out.println("kaufe Grundstück: "+vrKosten+" -> "+geld);
                  }

              //Text Gärten
                if ( cbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Wiese" ) ) {
                   Kaufen.setVisible(false);
                  geld = geld - vrKosten;
                  System.out.println("kaufe Garten: "+vrKosten+" -> "+geld);
                  }
                //Text Häuser
                if ( cbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Zelt" ) ) {
                   Kaufen.setVisible(false);
                  geld = geld - vrKosten;
                  System.out.println("kaufe Haus: "+vrKosten+" -> "+geld);
                  }
              //Text Autos
               if ( cbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "Trabbi" ) ) {
                  Kaufen.setVisible(false);
                  geld = geld - vrKosten;
                  System.out.println("kaufe Auto: "+vrKosten+" -> "+geld);
                  }

               txtKosten.setText(" ");
               txtEinkommen2.setText(""+geld+ " Euro");
                  System.out.println("Ednkontostand: "+geld);


                }
             }
```
war das schwer? kinderleichte Ausgabe die man im allerersten Hello-World-Problem schon lernt
und mit denen fast jedes einfache Problem zu lösen ist

schau dir nun mal die Ausgaben in deinem Programm an,
vielleicht siehst du dann auch selber den Grund für die Doppelberechnung


----------



## Guest (23. Jun 2008)

hey, danke für die Hilfe!!!!! Aber das war wirklich solch ein billiger Fehler, da hätte ich wirklich selber draufkommen müssen. Ich habe jetzt nur* if durch else if ersetzt*, das wars. Jetzt funktioniert es!!!! Thx noch mal. Ach ja, ich hatte unglücklicherweise nicht den vollständigen Code aufgeschrieben, deswegen gab es bei dir so viele Fehlermeldungen. Hier noch mal der Vollständige:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.*;

class startseite_test extends Frame
{
	//Variablen:
	int vrKosten,geld=500000;
	
	//Fürs Layout:
	JLabel überschrift = new JLabel("Auto");
	JLabel Kosten = new JLabel("Kosten:");
	JLabel Einkommen2 = new JLabel("Derzeitiges Einkommen:");

	Button LinkAuto = new Button("Auto");
	Button LinkHaus = new Button("Haus");
	Button LinkGarten = new Button("Garten");
	Button LinkGrundstueck = new Button("Grundstück");
	Button Kaufen = new Button("Kaufen");
	Button JetztgehtsLos = new Button("Jetzt geht’s los");	
	
	TextField txtEinkommen2 = new TextField();
	TextField txtKosten = new TextField("");
	JComboBox cbxKaufHaus = new JComboBox();
	JComboBox cbxKaufGarten = new JComboBox();
	JComboBox cbxKaufGrundstück = new JComboBox();
	JComboBox cbxKaufAuto = new JComboBox();
		
	Color c = new Color(50, 255, 205);
	startseite_test()
	 {
		 setLayout(null);
		 setSize(800,720);
		 setBackground(c); 
		 
	 //Textfields bestimmen:
		 txtEinkommen2.setBounds(200,360,100,30);
		 txtKosten.setBounds(460,450, 120, 40);
		 cbxKaufHaus.setBounds(50,450, 180, 40);
		 cbxKaufGarten.setBounds(50,450, 180, 40);
		 cbxKaufGrundstück.setBounds(50,450, 180, 40);
		 cbxKaufAuto.setBounds(50,450, 180, 40);
		 
	//Label bestimmen:
		 überschrift.setBounds(390,10, 300, 50);
		 Einkommen2.setBounds(50,350, 160, 30);
		 Kosten.setBounds(460,410, 120, 20);
		 
	//Button bestimmen:
		 LinkAuto.setBounds(675,70, 100, 20);
		 LinkHaus.setBounds(300,70, 100, 20);
		 LinkGarten.setBounds(425,70, 100, 20);
		 LinkGrundstueck.setBounds(550,70, 100, 20);
		 Kaufen.setBounds(630,450, 120, 40);
JetztgehtsLos.setBounds (200,200, 200,200);
		 		 
		 add(JetztgehtsLos);
		 setVisible(true);
		 setResizable(false);
		 
		 JetztgehtsLos.setVisible(true);
		 
		 //visuelle-Listener
		 LinkHaus.addActionListener(new LinkHausListener());
		 LinkGarten.addActionListener(new LinkGartenListener());
		 LinkAuto.addActionListener(new LinkAutoListener());
		 LinkGrundstueck.addActionListener(new LinkGrundstueckListener());
		 JetztgehtsLos.addActionListener(new LosListener());
		 LinkHaus.addActionListener(new StdVerkaufEinListener());
		 LinkGarten.addActionListener(new StdVerkaufEinListener());
		 LinkGrundstueck.addActionListener(new StdVerkaufEinListener());
		 LinkAuto.addActionListener(new StdVerkaufEinListener());
 
		 //Ereignis-Listener
		 cbxKaufHaus.addActionListener(new MarkListener());
		 cbxKaufAuto.addActionListener(new MarkListener());
		 cbxKaufGrundstück.addActionListener(new MarkListener());
		 cbxKaufGarten.addActionListener(new MarkListener());
		 Kaufen.addActionListener(new KaufenListener());
		  }
	
		class LinkGartenListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
			
			LinkGarten.setVisible(false);
			LinkHaus.setVisible(true);
			LinkGrundstueck.setVisible(true);
			LinkAuto.setVisible(true);
			
		    cbxKaufGarten.setVisible(true);
			cbxKaufAuto.setVisible(false);
			cbxKaufHaus.setVisible(false);
			cbxKaufGrundstück.setVisible(false);
						
			setTitle("Gärten:");
			überschrift.setText("Gärten");
					}
		
	}
	
	class LinkHausListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
			LinkGarten.setVisible(true);
			LinkHaus.setVisible(false);
			LinkGrundstueck.setVisible(true);
			LinkAuto.setVisible(true);
			cbxKaufGarten.setVisible(false);
			cbxKaufAuto.setVisible(false);
			cbxKaufHaus.setVisible(true);
			cbxKaufGrundstück.setVisible(false);
			setTitle("Häuser:");
			überschrift.setText("Häuser");
					}
	}
	class LinkAutoListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
			LinkGarten.setVisible(true);
			LinkHaus.setVisible(true);
			LinkGrundstueck.setVisible(true);
			LinkAuto.setVisible(false);
			cbxKaufGarten.setVisible(false);
			cbxKaufAuto.setVisible(true);
			cbxKaufHaus.setVisible(false);
			cbxKaufGrundstück.setVisible(false);
			setTitle("Autos:");
			überschrift.setText("Autos");
					}
	}
	class LinkGrundstueckListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
			LinkGarten.setVisible(true);
			LinkHaus.setVisible(true);
			LinkGrundstueck.setVisible(false);
			LinkAuto.setVisible(true);
			cbxKaufGarten.setVisible(false);
			cbxKaufAuto.setVisible(false);
			cbxKaufHaus.setVisible(false);
			cbxKaufGrundstück.setVisible(true);	
			setTitle("Grundstücke:");
			überschrift.setText("Grundstücke");
					}
	}
	class LosListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
			LinkGarten.setVisible(true);
			LinkHaus.setVisible(true);
			LinkGrundstueck.setVisible(true);
			LinkAuto.setVisible(true);
			add(cbxKaufHaus);
			add(cbxKaufGarten);
			add(cbxKaufGrundstück);
			add(cbxKaufAuto);
			add(LinkAuto); add(LinkHaus);
			add(LinkGarten); add(LinkGrundstueck);
			cbxKaufHaus.setVisible(false);
			cbxKaufAuto.setVisible(false);
			cbxKaufGarten.setVisible(false);
			cbxKaufGrundstück.setVisible(false);
			Kaufen.setVisible(false);
			JetztgehtsLos.setVisible(false);

			cbxKaufHaus.addItem("Bitte Haus auswählen!");
			cbxKaufHaus.addItem("Zelt");
			cbxKaufGrundstück.addItem("Bitte Grundstück auswählen!");
			cbxKaufGrundstück.addItem("Ghetto");
			cbxKaufGarten.addItem("Bitte Garten auswählen!");
			cbxKaufGarten.addItem("Wiese");
			cbxKaufAuto.addItem("Bitte Auto auswählen!");
			cbxKaufAuto.addItem("Trabbi");
			 txtEinkommen2.setText(""+geld+" Euro"); 
					}	
	}
	class StdVerkaufEinListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){		
			add(Kaufen); add(txtEinkommen2);
			add(txtKosten);add(cbxKaufHaus);
			add(cbxKaufGarten); add(cbxKaufGrundstück);
			add(cbxKaufAuto); add(Einkommen2);
			Kaufen.setVisible(false);
			txtEinkommen2.setVisible(true);
			}
	}	
	class MarkListener implements ActionListener{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			//Text Grundstücke
			Kaufen.setVisible(true);
			if ( überschrift.getText().equals( "Grundstücke" ) ) {
				if ( cbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Bitte Grundstück auswählen!" ) ) {
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
				    txtKosten.setText("");
					}
				if ( cbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Ghetto" ) ) {
					vrKosten = 1000;
					txtKosten.setText("" +vrKosten + "€");}}
		       //Text Gärten
			if (überschrift.getText().equals( "Gärten" ) ) {
				Kaufen.setVisible(true); 
				if ( cbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Bitte Garten auswählen!" ) ) {
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
				    txtKosten.setText("");
					}
				if ( cbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Wiese" ) ) {
			        vrKosten = 5000;
			        txtKosten.setText("" +vrKosten + "€");
				}}
				//Text Häuser
			if ( überschrift.getText().equals( "Häuser" ) ) {
				if ( cbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Bitte Haus auswählen!" ) ) {
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
				        txtKosten.setText("");
					}
				Kaufen.setVisible(true);
				   if ( cbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Zelt" ) ) {
			            vrKosten = 1000;
					    txtKosten.setText("" +vrKosten + "€");}}
			//Text Autos
			if ( überschrift.getText().equals( "Autos" ) ) {
				if ( cbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Bitte Auto auswählen!" ) ) {
					Kaufen.setVisible(false);
				    txtKosten.setText("");
					}
				Kaufen.setVisible(true);
				if ( cbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "Trabbi" ) ) {
		            vrKosten = 2500;
		            txtKosten.setText("" +vrKosten + "€");}}
			}
	}	
		class KaufenListener implements ActionListener{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				System.out.println("so, jetzt kommt ein Kaufereignis, Konto vorher: "+geld);
				 //Text Grundstücke
					if ( cbxKaufGrundstück.getSelectedItem().equals( "Ghetto" ) ) {
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						geld = geld - vrKosten;
						System.out.println("kaufe Grundstück: "+vrKosten+" -> "+geld);}      
			     //Text Gärten
					else if ( cbxKaufGarten.getSelectedItem().equals( "Wiese" ) ) {
				    	Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						geld = geld - vrKosten;
						System.out.println("kaufe Garten: "+vrKosten+" -> "+geld);}
		       	//Text Häuser
					else if ( cbxKaufHaus.getSelectedItem().equals( "Zelt" ) ) {
				    	Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						geld = geld - vrKosten;
						System.out.println("kaufe Haus: "+vrKosten+" -> "+geld);}
		        //Text Autos
					else if ( cbxKaufAuto.getSelectedItem().equals( "Trabbi" ) ) {
						Kaufen.setVisible(false);
						geld = geld - vrKosten;
						System.out.println("kaufe Auto: "+vrKosten+" -> "+geld);}
					txtKosten.setText(" ");
					txtEinkommen2.setText(""+geld+ " Euro");
					
		    		}
				 }
		
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (23. Jun 2008)

naja, ne richtige Lösung ist das für sich ja noch nicht,

so wird bei der Mehrfachselektion (die ich als Ursache vermute)
immer das gekauft, was als erstes in deinem Programmcode steht,

noch ist das nicht schlimm, es wird nur der korrekte Geldbetrag abgezogen (in allen if gleich),
aber falls irgendwann mal auch der Besitzer des Hauses gewechselt wird oder ähnliches..


----------

